# Help! My alternator died



## DBB555 (Aug 18, 2005)

Do I really need a new alternator?

I've had to jump start my 2003 Altima 3 times in the last 2 weeks. I finally took it down to have the battery tested and they said the battery was fine, but that I'll need a new alternator. They said they didn't do alternators but suggested I take it to Nissan to have a new one put in. 

The system in my car is a JL Audio 250/1 monoblock amp that powers a 12" JL Audio W3 sub. I also have a JL Audio 300/4 amp powering my two sets of speakers (one set coaxial and one set components). 

I always thought my system was pretty modest in terms of power consumption, so I never bothered with beefing up the alternator. Do you think it my audio system caused my alternator to die? If so, should I replace it with an upgraded alternator?

I really don't know much about alternators other than that they can be really expensive. I hope I'm not screwed here.


----------



## J_Feicht (Aug 16, 2005)

Do you have any kind of Cap on that? two of my best friends have pretty powerful systems and they both have capacitors... haven't had any problems. they might just be lucky.


----------



## geoff (Aug 19, 2005)

i have run over 2000 watts in my sys before without a cap between two amps and ran it like that for 4 years before i got my new car so i think you might have just been unlucky. sorry for the altinator they arent cheap none the less it was a 1997 altima till just 6 months ago.


----------



## DBB555 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, I have a 1 farad cap in there and the alternator still crapped out. I'm 6,000 miles over the warranty period so I'm going to have to pay for a new one on my own. 

While I'm replacing my alternator, does it make sense to upgrade to some kind of high output alternator? I'm not going to be adding anything to the system in the car, but I just want to be sure the alternator doesn't go out again. I'm guessing a beefed up alternator is not going to be worth the extra $$$ considering my system isn't too huge. Thoughts?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Just replace the stock alternator it will be fine. I ran a 1200.1 and 300.4 in my 99 sentra with a yellow top and stock alternator. Try the big 3 upgrade thats what alot of people do and recommend here is a link to explain it
http://forum.sounddomain.com/forum/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=007801;p= That should help and you should be good to go although I dont know if you need the big 3 with the modest amount of power you have. I think you was just unlucky. I would do the big 3 before upgrading anything though


----------



## DBB555 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great! Thanks for all of the replies. I'm just going to put a standard alternator back in there and hope for the best.


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Run a Dual batt setup. If you dont feel like using caps.


----------

